# How to install segger JLink under FreeBSD



## harvis (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi all

When I install JLink_Linux_V450i under freebsd 9.0
all needed libs in /compat/linux/lib
cp ../JLink_Linux_V450i/45-jlink.rules /etc//etc/udev/rules.d/
connect my jlink device
./start
SEGGER J-Link Commander V4.50i ('?' for help)
Compiled Jun 22 2012 19:00:38
Can not connect to J-Link via USB.
J-Link>
...
I don't know how to continue. please help.
the content of JLink.log as below:
www# cat JLink.log
---start---
T2882C6C0 000:000 SEGGER J-Link V4.50i Log File (0007ms, 0007ms total)
T2882C6C0 000:000 DLL Compiled: Jun 22 2012 19:00:36 (0007ms, 0007ms total)
T2882C6C0 000:000 Logging started @ 2012-08-11 22:12 (0033ms, 0033ms total)
T2882C6C0 000:033 JLINK_SetWarnOutHandler(...) (0001ms, 0034ms total)
T2882C6C0 000:034 JLINK_OpenEx(...)
    ***** Error: Can not connect to J-Link via USB.  returns "Can not
connect to J-Link via USB." (0030ms, 0064ms total)
T2882C6C0 067:376 JLINK_ClrError() (0000ms, 0064ms total)
T2882C6C0 067:376 JLINK_Close() (0000ms, 0064ms total)

---end---
before startx, while plug and unplug Jlink, msg look like as below
ugen 0.3: <SEGGER> at usbus0
ugen 0.3: <SEGGER> at usbus0 (diconneted)

Anything wrong with my steps or my jlink device?
--------
Harvis Wang


----------

